

Man discovers glasses-free 3D tech in the blink of an eye (video) - pedrokost
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/15/man-discovers-glasses-free-3d-tech-in-the-blink-of-an-eye-video/

======
pedrokost
Is it healthy for the eyes to blink for a prolonged period at high
frequencies?

~~~
iwwr
Instead of glasses, electrodes hooked up directly in the nerves that control
blinking, sync'd with the video stream :)

------
rmah
I'm fairly sure it's a joke kids.

------
Luyt
I'd get RSI in my eyelids.

